# GMail calendar and contacts problem



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I pick up my GMail account emails without any problem on my Fire HD but I've never yet got the calendar or contacts to sync properly. 

The calendar used to work most of the time, but recently everything disappeared off it, past and future entries alike and now it's completely empty. Contacts picks up just four random entries and nothing else.  

I have an android phone and all three elements work perfectly on that, so what's going on with the Fire? I've been through all the settings I can find a dozen times but I can't see anything that could be wrong. It's obviously connecting to the account since the emails sync perfectly.

I'm getting very frustrated!


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Google recently changed the communication method for calendar and contacts. This can affect many third party apps that don't use CardVad and CalDav for synchronization. Since Amazon doesn't use Google services in their OS, they may need update their software to work with the changes made at Google.

If you have an Android phone that is tied to Google Services Framework (your phone would have Google Play apps), then it is already tied into the background changes. Amazon doesn't use GSF, so they may need to put out an update. If you are using other apps for Google contacts and calendar, then possibly those will need to be updated.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My contacts and calendar update with no special effort, Linda.  When I get back to the condo.

Betsy

Sent from Killashandra, my Fire HD8.9 4G


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda,

Perhaps you've done this, but if not...

go to your Settings > Applications > Email, Contacts, Calendars

then tap on your Gmail acccount on the lower half of the page. (Ignore the Email/Contacts/Calendar links in the top half of the page)

Make sure Sync Calendar and Sync Contacts are turned on...

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I checked all those settings, Betsy - yes, they are all set to 'on'. 

There really isn't much else I can check. When you click on 'settings' inside each one, you just get to the same place and on 'calendar' I only have one calendar to display and it's ticked.

Luckily, I don't rely on my Fire for the info, since I usually have my phone with me anyway, but it would be nice to get it working if only just to see things in a larger format. I just can't see what the problem is.  

Xopher, you clearly understand these things better than I do and maybe you're right and Google have changed the way it works - that would certainly explain why my calendar used to work and now doesn't. Not sure how it helps me though.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

This is a bummer..  calengoo on my original fire and now my 8.9 fire have synched nicely with google calendar on my computer.  I don't use Gmail at all, but use aol email.  It has been synching well as late as yesterday or the day before.. I can see entries updated on my computer are also on the fire.. but I had just today entered my driving schedule for next week and a class on Saturday .. went to look and woke up the Fire and nothing entered today has syched from the computer to the Fire.. and I'm sitting in front of one (and the wireless router and holding the other.  I sure won't be a happy camper if this function has stopped working.

DISREGARD the above.. just typed that, the Fire screen blinked and voila!  Next week's schedule is now there, as well as the class on Saturday.

So, "what Betsy said".

However, that is the Calengoo app, not anything involving GMail.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Linjeakel,

I had the same problem. The resolution, for me, was to go into the setting for my computer gmail account and make sure IMAP was turned on.

Gear icon (upper right on computer) > Settings > Forwarding and POP/IMAP tab > Enable IMAP (in the IMAP Access: section)

Worked for me!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

HappyGuy said:


> Linjeakel,
> 
> I had the same problem. The resolution, for me, was to go into the setting for my computer gmail account and make sure IMAP was turned on.
> 
> ...


I'll try it when I get home!


----------

